# 625 TV 1 Won't Do UHF



## kramttocs (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi all,
I've scoured the internet (mainly this site) and can find a lot of this works and that works but I can't get any of them to work.

I've got a Dish 625 in Dual mode and I want to control both TV1 and TV2 via UHF. TV2 works no problem and TV1 works in IR no problem. But for the life of me, tv 1 won't go into UHF mode although I am almost positive it worked that way in the past.
TV 1 UHF Pro is enabled in the menu.
My remote is a 6.4 and I've manually set the tab, when looking at the button side of the remote to the 1st click from the right. So far right and then back on. I've talked to Dish 3 times and they are sending me a new remote (which I don't need) but otherwise are unable to figure out what to do. I keep reading that on System Info I should see TV 1 change to IR/UHF Pro but it doesn't change anything - the label or the address when in that key position.
Is it possible that this functionality is broken on my unit? Or would that be unlikely?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Chances are pretty good that you need to use the UHF Pro key. IIRC, the switch must be all the way to the right as you look at the back of the remote. The next position is TV1 IR.

If you have a special attachment to the existing remote, the new remote should come with an appropriate key and you can try it to confirm that the key or the remote is the problem.


----------



## kramttocs (Oct 2, 2014)

Ah, so I may be looking at the switch backwards. Instead of looking at it in the 'normal' direction where I see all of the buttons, I should be looking at the battery side of it? I've tried a friends 6.4 remote so I am fairly confident that it's not the remote but would be happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Look at the quick start for the 6.4 remote. It shows illustrations of the configuration keys on page 2 and should give you a better idea about where the switch needs to be for each configuration.

One step in from the right as you look at the front is not it. I think that's probably TV2 UHF Pro.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You may have to change the Remote address on the UHF TV1 then change back to the one on the IR to get the UHF remote recognized. At least I had to do that on my VIP222K, after wards it worked fine.


----------



## kramttocs (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks all! Can't believe it took me so long.
I was looking at it backwards which messed it all up. So I just put in the great UHF pro key, system info, highlighted tv1 and then set it. It then changed from IR to UHF pro for both TVs.


----------

